
Recommended Ruby and Rails books - acangiano
http://antoniocangiano.com/2009/08/24/recommended-ruby-and-rails-books/
======
acangiano
Just yesterday somebody asked about this very questions, which I'm sure
interests many people. I finally got around to updating my list of recommended
Ruby and Rails titles. I hope you'll find it useful.

